# How long should it take....



## namrepuS (Dec 9, 2006)

I just stumbled upon ATI tool and I want to overclock my X1900 All in wonder. So I ran ATI tool it seemed to go on FOREVER. How long should it take to get the max core and max memory?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

it will usually go until it start getting artifacts and then backs down


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 9, 2006)

How long it takes depends on how far your card can go... once it finds an artifact turn down the speed by 5-10MHz and that should be stable.


----------



## namrepuS (Dec 10, 2006)

Alright I was just wondering. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 10, 2006)

I ran My X1900XTX for 1 hour, 14 minutes before I got bored with that, and decided to just overclock the heck out of it.  Of course I went to far, and it automaticaly defaulted back to normal settings. Have fun.


----------

